# Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

How much do you drink?


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

weird options you made. A drinker with no problems drinking or one who doesn't drink. I don't consider myself a drinker. I have a drink every 6 months or less so I'm not one who doesn't drink.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I guess I'm "one who doesn't drink." I do drink, but it's usually just two or so a year. My family doesn't keep hard liquor in the house, so the only time I'll drink is if I'm in a restaurant and I see something that looks good.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I drink, but very rarely.




Alcoholism ruined my life :cry


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I drink maybe once a month or two.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

note: alcoholism isnt solely determined by frequency. many folks drink every night and arent 'alcoholics'. yet there are people who dont drink every night are alcoholics.

myself, i enjoy a stiff drink a couple of times a week.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

Average around 2 drinks/week.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

don't drink.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I could easily become an alcoholic so I really try to limit myself. If I'm really down I've been know to drink too much.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm the only moderate alcoholic?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Whenever I start believing that maybe it will make me feel better, but that's never happened. I try not to drink enough that it will really affect me and at the same time I'm kind of hoping it will. I want to stop worrying and forget about things without actually getting drunk. :roll


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Noca said:


> I drink maybe once a month or two.


Same here. I hate the taste of alcohol, so I don't think I could become a serious drinker. But it does help in social situations.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I rarely do , maybe couple times a month, usually some wine, though just to ease some anxiety, never been drunk or intend to.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

One who deosn't drink.
The thought of being out of control is not a comforting one for me, so I don't drink.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I really don't consider myself a drinker as such. I have maybe 1-3 beers a month... maybe.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Socially/occasionally.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

every day...such is the life for me


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Don't touch the stuff.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I drank maybe twice last year, and it was nothing heavy. Getting s**tfaced alone doesn't really appeal to me, anyway.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> My family doesn't keep hard liquor in the house, so the only time I'll drink is if I'm in a restaurant and I see something that looks good.


Who says you need hard liquor? The heaviest drinker I know of goes for stunning amounts of beer mainly.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I only drink on holidays or when I go out to dinner which is rare these days.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*

....


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I use to be a major drinker, the fun I had! The memories, not of alcohol poisoning, just fun. Now :stu ordered a beer a few months ago, let 3/4 of it on the table, I had no desire to drink. 
I am thinking about getting some Black Velvet in the house, have a shot every once in a while. purely medicinal purposes;-)


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll never order an alcoholic beverage.
But I won't be an *** if someone only brings beer for his birthday or something, then I'll drink along of course.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I am one who doesn't drink.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks to recently obtained marijuana my drinking (and therefore depression) has gone down. One night I got too wasted and had a hangover the next morning, but that's because I was silly to only buy 8% beer. Other than that I've only had Miller Lite two nights ago, and some of my mom's wine and a little bit of vanilla vodka mixed with Limeade last night. That didn't get me drunk much at all. I think I should focus on spending my money on drinking with other people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This sounds like a bad Afterschool special :lol
I drink very rarely, and it is never a problem.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

BeNice said:


> Thanks to recently obtained marijuana my drinking (and therefore depression) has gone down. One night I got too wasted and had a hangover the next morning, but that's because I was silly to only buy 8% beer. Other than that I've only had Miller Lite two nights ago, and some of my mom's wine and a little bit of vanilla vodka mixed with Limeade last night. That didn't get me drunk much at all. I think I should focus on spending my money on drinking with other people.


i tend to romanticize hangovers.

not at the time, obviously....but later.

i look back and think of it as a reward for a job well done

i really dont think anyone's life is complete until theyve had at least one wicked hangover.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

odun said:


> i tend to romanticize hangovers.
> 
> not at the time, obviously....but later.
> 
> ...


You masochist, hehe. I'd enjoy drinking a whole lot more if it weren't for hangovers.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Ugh. Hangovers are terrible. Do not drink more than two Eye of the Hawk Ale's in an hour.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I get hives, is it true my body will adjust itself if I drink regularly, a coworker told me that once.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Socially/occasionally....


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I do not drink, nor do I plan to.


----------



## grumpybear (Jan 9, 2007)

I hardly ever drink. I'm not a drinker or one who doesn't drink. Somewhere in between.


----------



## pbmax (Dec 22, 2006)

i have one or two drinks most nights... i think that's not too much. in fact this level of drinking can have positive effects on your heart's health.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Drinking causes problems period. I dont touch the stuff.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

SebFontain said:


> Drinking causes problems period. I dont touch the stuff.


it can cause problems.

it can also be an elixir.

as brad paisley sings:

"I'm medicine and I am poison
I can help you up or make you fall"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



pbmax said:


> i have one or two drinks most nights... i think that's not too much. in fact this level of drinking can have positive effects on your heart's health.


As long as you're of an older age range and not, say, 25.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

I find the options a little strange too.
I went for 'not an alcoholic, but perhaps a problem drinker'. I would define a problem drinker as having a degree of alcoholism.
I go weeks or even months without drinking, then the world comes crashing down or I have some unbearable ordeal to deal with that my SA cant handle I will get completely and utterly ridiculously smashed for a couple of days. That is a problem drinker. It has created many problems for me and I'm not talking about hangovers.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I can very much do without enjoyment drinking. i've only ever drunken for anxiety. now i have xanax and i do it less often.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I drink and I dont feel bad or guilty about it. It doesnt affect anything I do, I dont spend money on it I dont have, doesnt affect my job, or marraige or relations with family. Its not alcohol that is the problem, its the ppl who drink it. People drink more than they can handle and get stupid. Wine or beer can be enjoyed without getting hammered or wasted every time you drink it. I never drink with the thought that it will change anything or that it makes the world a better place. Rather I have a thirst and taste for wine or beer or whatever. I could live without but why??? :stu


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



Penny68 said:


> I drink and I dont feel bad or guilty about it. It doesnt affect anything I do, I dont spend money on it I dont have, doesnt affect my job, or marraige or relations with family. Its not alcohol that is the problem, its the ppl who drink it. People drink more than they can handle and get stupid. Wine or beer can be enjoyed without getting hammered or wasted every time you drink it. I never drink with the thought that it will change anything or that it makes the world a better place. Rather I have a thirst and taste for wine or beer or whatever. I could live without but why??? :stu


i agree, penny.

but this is america.

people are brainwashed from the time they are tots that it is somehow 'bad' to enjoy drinking alcohol.

the civilized countries of the world dont feel that way.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



odun said:


> Penny68 said:
> 
> 
> > I drink and I dont feel bad or guilty about it. It doesnt affect anything I do, I dont spend money on it I dont have, doesnt affect my job, or marraige or relations with family. Its not alcohol that is the problem, its the ppl who drink it. People drink more than they can handle and get stupid. Wine or beer can be enjoyed without getting hammered or wasted every time you drink it. I never drink with the thought that it will change anything or that it makes the world a better place. Rather I have a thirst and taste for wine or beer or whatever. I could live without but why??? :stu
> ...


society does not condemn drinking. it condemns drunkeness.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



orpheus said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > Penny68 said:
> ...


i dont know, orpheus. never underestimate the levels of prudery and anhedonia in america.

just look at the crap bush gets for his past drinking.

OMFG HE USED TO DRINK BEER!!11 EVERY DAY!11

seriously. it is ridiculous.

modern countries have no qualms electing current drunkards to high office. i doubt theyd have a problem with someone who used to drink a few bottles of bud back in the 1980s.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



odun said:


> but this is america.
> 
> people are brainwashed from the time they are tots that it is somehow 'bad' to enjoy drinking alcohol.


Clearly we don't think drinking is that bad in America when grocery stores sell everything from light beer to Everclear and everything in between. Alcohol is a major department in grocery stores here -- it's like bakery or produce.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



UltraShy said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > but this is america.
> ...


it makes money, nothing to do with whether it is bad ot not/ethics whatever, money for the wholesaler, grocery store and taxes. thats all that matters £ssssssss and $ssssssssss


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



UltraShy said:


> Clearly we don't think drinking is that bad in America when grocery stores sell everything from light beer to Everclear and everything in between.


But there's also the "Blue" states with their purchasing restrictions, such as not being able to buy a case at a time, or only being able to buy at certain state-licenced stores. And, of course, the absurdly high drinking age of 21. We may not frown upon drinking, but we're still quite backwards on a lot of things.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



odun said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > odun said:
> ...


you have to expect a presidential candidate to get more flack than a janitor, job functions being less demanding and all. in general, this country is okay with adults drinking in moderation. hell, in the 50s people would do night caps. today they drink straight from the bottle.

my hero kerouac was a drunkard. i have no problem with boozing so long as it doesn't hurt other people. of course, look where it landed kerouac. i pity drunkards. they either suffer from a mental illness, or they can get no satisfaction with life without it.

of course, precisely because i'm a drunkard, i don't condemn drunkards . but i always drank to deal with anxiety. it's easy for people like Bill Maher to make fun of alcoholics or pill poppers when he clearly doesn't have any deabilitating mental problems himself.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree that America does not like drunkardness, but then again I don't think anyone does. The problem with American laws on alcohol is that the age is too high. People want what they can't have, so the moment they get their hands on it, they will want to abuse it. Look at European countries where the drinking age is barely enforced and you will see people who grow up around alcohol and learn how to enjoy drinking wine, rather than busting a nut at the sight of Smirnoff. American teenagers see alcohol as an opportunity to get wasted, not a way to savor a particular taste. We are taught that alcohol is an evil drink, then, we hit high school where we become alcoholics by age 16, and then we reach college and before we know it we're at an AA meeting. Do I disagree with the American mentality behind alcohol? Yes, indeed. America is a young country and it lacks culture. Look at a country like Italy, for instance, founded on culture and tradition, and you will see a nation of people who respects alcohol and drinks it for other reasons than getting hammered. 

EDIT: By the way, just thought I would honestly add that my post is quite hypocritical since I drink almost every weekend.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



Inturmal said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly we don't think drinking is that bad in America when grocery stores sell everything from light beer to Everclear and everything in between.
> ...


It totally blew my mind a couple years back when I learned that there are states where liquor stores are all state run or they only let grocery stores sell 3.2% alc beer or that there are counties that ban booze entirely and that Everclear comes in a 151 version for the several states that ban the 190-proof variety.

All these laws date back to the Prohibition era and were written by men that have been rotting in graves for many decades already.

Once they get a law on the books, it's nearly impossible to get rid of it. I rather doubt these laws truly reflect 2007 views on alcohol, but laws tend to stick around forever. This is one of the reasons I don't like more laws.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

massachusetts is supposedly a 'liberal, enlightened' state, but they have some of the most intolerant alcohol laws in the country.

just this past november, the intolerants defeated a ballot measure that would have allowed wine to be sold at grocery stores. gasp! you mean people might actually by wine while buying food?!?!?! the horror!!!

enlightened my ***.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I feel no shame in enjoying an occasional drink whether it be a few beers or a couple shots of liquor. I drink in moderation, its not habitual and I can stop anytime if I choose.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



UltraShy said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > but this is america.
> ...


That's funny. I told you about this, but we only have liquor stores here. Of course, you can be in a grocery store and buy alcohol, but it's just a separate store that you can walk into from inside the grocery store. I still don't see the point. I guess it's so adolescents can't be wandering around in the grocery store by themselves and possibly slip a bottle in their coat (?).


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



orpheus said:


> of course, precisely because i'm a drunkard, i don't condemn drunkards . but i always drank to deal with anxiety. it's easy for people like Bill Maher to make fun of alcoholics or pill poppers when he clearly doesn't have any deabilitating mental problems himself.


Bill Maher just pisses me off sometimes. I was reading about Christopher Hitchens last night on Wikipedia. He told Bill's audience to 'f off while giving them the finger because they are so quick to applaud his arguments. That's how I feel when watching his show. :lol


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

Being from the UK it stuns me to learn that there are states/parts of states(?) where you cant buy alcohol or it is illegal. prehistoric. But then many laws are pretty barmy. eg many illegal drugs are less harmful than alcohol


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



foxtrot said:


> Being from the UK it stuns me to learn that there are states/parts of states(?) where you cant buy alcohol or it is illegal. prehistoric. But then many laws are pretty barmy. eg many illegal drugs are less harmful than alcohol


You can buy alcohol in any state as long as you are 21 or over. It's just that many states have overly restrictive laws concerning who can sell alcohol and where you can buy it. For example in my home state of Pennsylvania, the state has a monopoly on all liquor and wine that may be sold, but not beer, and not even beer can be sold in grocery or convenience stores but only directly from a distributor or from bars that sell six packs and twelve packs and sometimes singles (forties, quarts, and the like).

*edit* Oh jeez, I forgot about the "dry county/dry town" thing. Do those really exist anymore?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



ilikemyself said:


> *edit* Oh jeez, I forgot about the "dry county/dry town" thing. Do those really exist anymore?


I ran into one in Southern Utah (which has some pretty strict laws on alcohol to start with). A little town called Blanding, *not a drop* to be had. Not even the 3.2 crap!! You actually have to drive into the neighboring town of Monticello about 24 miles ( 1 way) to get alcohol. Very BLAND indeed.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



Penny68 said:


> ilikemyself said:
> 
> 
> > *edit* Oh jeez, I forgot about the "dry county/dry town" thing. Do those really exist anymore?
> ...


ive found pennsylvania has the worst alcohol laws. bunch of teetotaler fascists there.

lot of folks dont realize that pennsylvania is infested with religious.

i had to spend a sober saturday night in pennsylvania once. horrible memories.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: re: Alcohol, Alcoholism, and You*



odun said:


> Penny68 said:
> 
> 
> > ilikemyself said:
> ...


Yeah, Pennsylvania is bad for drunks. But why didn't you go to any bars? Even the state store is open till ten here.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I noticed on the way to Philly yesterday that there are those "Take-Out" beer places and drive-through places. I guess the drive-through stores just have beer, too.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

BeNice said:


> I noticed on the way to Philly yesterday that there are those "Take-Out" beer places and drive-through places. I guess the drive-through stores just have beer, too.


You were in Philly? You should've let me know. I would've met you here.

Yes, the drive through places only have beer, by the case that I know of.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

BeNice said:


> I noticed on the way to Philly yesterday that there are those "Take-Out" beer places and drive-through places. I guess the drive-through stores just have beer, too.


Heh, I once bought a Margarita in a styrofoam cup from a drive-thru. It amused me, because I didn't know such places existed until then.

Shockingly, the place was called "Margarita's."
They also sold beer.

There was menu on the outside with a listing of all the alcoholic beverages they administered at the drive-thru window. You could get pretty much anything, except for shots.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't drink anymore, but I used to self medicate with alcohol when I was younger , I would say "yes I have a problem, but don't drink" but theres no option for that.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I abused the hell out of alcohol. I'm glad the liver has the ability to repair itself (although to what extent I'm not sure). I would say I'm predisposed to abuse drugs in general, booze just happens to be legal and socially acceptable (if not encouraged). It's such a ****ty _and _dangerous drug. I love beer for the taste, red wine too, but as far as abusing it, I'm done.

Edit: In the past I ranged from "raging" to "moderate".


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to drink too much but now I just drink a few beers when I feel like it with no problems.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

huh, odd, i don't remember being a moderate alcoholic in 2007.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i also heavily abused alcohol but it's been over two years now since i stopped drinking. that's not to say i won't start again but if i do, i plan to space it out a lot more.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I barely drink, there are far better drugs out there then alcohol, so there's no point.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

drink beer once or twice a month, that's it.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I get DRUNK maybe like once every 6 months. I drink maybe like once a month or so (wine usually). Just don't care for it all that much.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

For a span of 2-3 months last year, I used to buy a bottle of scotch every week :O

I can honestly say that I didn't have a drinking problem then. I just really love my single malts


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm a raging alcoholic... every other Saturday.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't drink.

But there was a time when I was a dumb-as-a-post teenager that I did binge drink quite often.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't drink much at all now. Maybe I buy a bottle of cheap wine once a month. I'm getting weaker with age and get hangovers easily. I also started getting blackouts after I turned 27, even though I drank much more heavily when I was younger. I've had countless hangovers and they are pretty severe. Nausea, vomiting, and headache for the whole next day until 7 or 8pm. I'm fine while I'm drinking and always got home in one piece. Never pass out or vomit and can always walk home no problem.

I can't keep booze at home though (same with candy), I will have some every night and finish off the bottle quickly. When I was living abroad I got drunk almost every weekend. And I also drank at my bar hostess job in Japan but would only get slightly tipsy, not drunk, but just enough to get through the night. That job was soooo boring and they usually only had whiskey or scotch (mixed with water) to choose from, yuck. I like most everything else except for that.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't drink


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably a moderate alcoholic. Depends on how much money I'm willing to give away to the cause of drinking though xD


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Don't drink anymore but drank a bit as a teen, never really liked it's effect on me or others though. Addiction and by extension alcoholism run in my family so that's also given me very little tolerance for drunk people.

Weed was more my style but gave that up 2 years ago aswell.


----------



## CaliSwaqq2012 (Apr 7, 2012)

well im not old enough to drink yet and no one wants to "help me out" so i guess ill just have to wait


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I used to drink alot but not anymore.


----------



## walkmurray (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm surprised more people with SA don't drink often. For me it's the only way I can feel normal if I ever go out with friends.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I drink like once a month. That's about how often I go out.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to drink rarely (I love Dekuyper's Buttershots brandy!), but since it interferes with my diet, I'm essentially a teetotaler.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

These past two weeks only like once, every other week 3-4 times. I crave it, & do give in. I have no intentions on stopping, just limiting every so often. I'm not old enough until next year, but my dad has been helping me out for a long time now. I think I started when I was..thirteen..the earlier you start the more likely you will become addicted. Though I didn't start drinking more than once a week this past year.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

last time i drank was like a month ago


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I drink quite a bit, i'm trying to give it up eventually though. These last couple months I've cut back from drinking every night to drinking 3 times a week. Still way too much, but i plan to keep steadily improving. Its been getting easier, my cravings are getting less severe and is even non existent on some nights


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Alcohol is a waste.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Not enough.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't drink


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I guess I'm an every other weekend social drinker.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Most alcoholics don't consider themselves to be alcoholic. Denial is a part of the problem.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I only drink a few times a year and even then I drink stuff that has a low percentage of alcohol. I have a pretty low tolerance and it doesn't take much at all to get me drunk.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I only drink beer, but rarely.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How in the world did I make it into the "moderate alcoholic" category when I have a single margarita probably once a year, if that? :wtf.
That makes no sense. :lol


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have had a drink on only three occasions. Two weddings and one other party. I haven't had a drop since 2008. I'm not opposed to drinking socially, but I live in a dry county (means that alcohol cannot be sold in stores or restaurants) and my husband goes to a college where drinking is against the rules, and that spouses must obey school rules too even if they are not students.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> How in the world did I make it into the "moderate alcoholic" category when I have a single margarita probably once a year, if that? :wtf.
> That makes no sense. :lol


Lol! The board deserves an infraction for slander! :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> How in the world did I make it into the "moderate alcoholic" category when I have a single margarita probably once a year, if that? :wtf.
> That makes no sense. :lol


You drink a lot of old apple cider... the SAS Ouija board knows everything john. 1 bottle of old fermented apple cider a week- is a moderate alcoholic!

It's alright - denial is part of this! :yes - come when your ready


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura said:


> You drink a lot of old apple cider... the SAS Ouija board knows everything john. 1 bottle of old fermented apple cider a week- is a moderate alcoholic!
> 
> It's alright - denial is part of this! :yes - come when your ready


So you're saying that the store I bought it from now has Prohibition. :lol

I haven't had cider in a few weeks now. It's been rough not to want to get my drink on, but I am staying ubersober. :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ventura said:


> SAS Ouija board knows everything


:lol

♪ It knows when you're sleeping, it knows when you're awake, it knows when you've been bad or good... ♪


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> So you're saying that the store I bought it from now has Prohibition. :lol
> 
> I haven't had cider in a few weeks now. It's been rough not to want to get my drink on, but I am staying ubersober. :lol


Ahaha. Well hopefully you buy a bottle of your ol' cider this weekend! :lol

:boogie :boogie :boogie Stealing your 3 boogies. Cos I'm bad like that! :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :lol
> 
> ♪ It knows when you're sleeping, it knows when you're awake, it knows when you've been bad or good... ♪


It has a mind of tis' own like you say :no


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I always figured MM75 for a *moderate alcoholic*.

It explains a lot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura said:


> You drink a lot of old apple cider... the SAS Ouija board knows everything john. 1 bottle of old fermented apple cider a week- is a moderate alcoholic!
> 
> It's alright - denial is part of this! :yes - come when your ready





Just Lurking said:


> I always figured MM75 for a *moderate alcoholic*.
> 
> It explains a lot.


You too? :um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ It's ok, we are here for you. *hands you cider* .


----------

